# Solved: Symantec has disappeared!



## TheQueenly1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2037 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238409 MB, Free - 156637 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RY007
Antivirus: Symantec Endpoint Protection, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

When I turned on my PC this evening, I noticed the little Symantec icon had disappeared from my toolbar. I clicked on "Start," "All programs," and then on "Symantec Endpoint Protection." A box popped up with a message; "Symantec Endpoint Protection cannot open because some Symantec services are stopped. Restart the Symantec services, and then open Symantec Endpoint Protection." I clicked on the help section to find out how to restart Symantec, but could not find anything on that subject, so I have come here for help. How could Symantec, or at least the icon, just disappear? I do the live updates regularly, and run a short scan at least every other day. While I don't know if there is a connection or not, lately the time on my computer has been inaccurate, by several hours unless I reset it regularly. I use Windows XP, have an Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU, [email protected], 1.79 GHz, 199 GB of RAM, if that is useful to know. I would appreciate any help anyone can offer me: thank you.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Might be time to replace your CMOS battery as this keeps your time/date and other system hardware settings. Just read down the page and you will find all the information you need to install one.

http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/c/cmos.htm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You might consider getting rid of *Symantec Endpoint Protection* and then replacing it with a lighter and less problematic and more user-friendly antivirus program.

http://www.symantec.com/business/support/index?page=content&id=TECH184988

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Why are you running Symantec Endpoint Protection which is only available to businesses? If this is a business machine then you should be addressing these issues with your IT Department.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> Why are you running Symantec Endpoint Protection which is only available to businesses?


I was wondering about that too.



TheQueenly1 said:


> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


It appears to be a Dell Inspiron 530 or Dell Inspiron 530s, so I'm guessing it's a home computer.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chetan_savade (Apr 22, 2013)

Content deleted - unverified/unauthorized representation from a company.


----------



## TheQueenly1 (Jul 23, 2012)

To Everyone, especially Captainron276: Sorry it took me so long to get back to this thread. Symantec reappeared as inexplicably as the icon disappeared, and it has been properly updated and seems to be in fine working order now. I thank all those here who tried to help me. Sincerely, TheQueenly1


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Your welcome


----------

